# Backwoods Fragrance & Supply Reintroduction Sale



## gloworm (Mar 26, 2008)

I want to thank Tabitha for giving me permission to post  our sales here on The Soapmaking Forum. All of our Backwoods Fragrances are tested in CP soap & Parasoy candles and we have a small forum where tester results can be viewed as well as customr reviews on our site.

Well here is our current sale that runs through Sunday 3-30-08:

Welcome to Backwoods Reintroduction Sale where you will find half of our premium fragrances discounted this week. The discounts vary this time, some are up to two dollars off a 16 oz size. We are using this sale to reintroduce you to some fabulous fragrances that you may not have tried yet. Some are our oldies but goodies and a few have only been added in the last several months. Also on sale are reed diffuser kits, jar lids, coconut oil, shea butter, cocoa butter, poppy seeds & clamshells. Please note that we have now added UPS as a shipping option to expedite shipping on low flashpoint oils. Please read our new shipping notice on our home page. 

On Sale:
Amazon Teak
Amber Moon
Backwoods Baby (Baby Grace)
Backwoods Blue (Blue Sugar)
High Cotton (Fresh Linen)
Blackberry Patch
Breeze in the Keys
Cashmere & Pearls
Cucumber Mint
Green Tea & Rose
Hazelnut Coffee
Huckleberry Blues
Indian Summer
Lilac
MacIntosh Apple
Orange Chocolate Truffle
Passionfruit & Guava
Pear Vanilla
Pink Sugar
Red Currant & Thyme Tea
Rice Flower & Shea
Tangerine Dream
Tropical Fusion
Twigs & Berries
White Willow & Tea
Wild Rose
Woodland Breeze

http://www.backwoodsfragrancesupply.com/ 

Thank You,
Glo


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

